# Raw file converter?



## WolfSpring (Oct 18, 2007)

Does anyone know a free, or extremely cheap program for converting Nikon RAW(NEF) files or working with them?  It's not that important, I just did some shots in RAW+JPG to try it out and would like to mess around without shelling out over 100 bucks for Nikon Capture NX.  Thanks


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 18, 2007)

Every camera that shoots RAW, should come with some sort of software for converting it.  It may not be the best software, but there should be something.

So you have a recent version of Photoshop or Photoshop Elements?  There is a built in program called Adobe Camera RAW...although you may need to download the latest version.

I don't know if it's still around...but RAW Shooter Essentials is a great program for RAW editing.  Adobe bought them out, a while back...so they don't make it anymore...but it was a free download for a while.


----------



## Lily71 (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi !
Have you checked out VSO Image Resizer ?
It's free and it does convert Raw , one of my favourite freeware.

you can download it here :

http://www.vso-software.fr/download.php


----------



## WolfSpring (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow lily thank you, that one converted the RAW and took out the B&W setting, it works great for turning a RAW into a JPG with no data, that will work for what I need for now.  Need to save up or find a good editing software for RAW.

Also Mike I found Nikons deal, it gives a RAW converter for free, the editor is a trial, called capture NX.  It costs 130 something like that.  I will look later for a free editor  Thank you both for the help.


----------



## NateS (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm using Bibble Lite Trial version and it's working great.  I'd reccomend you give it a shot....plus if you decide to buy the lite version it's 69.99 instead of 100.00.


----------



## jols (Oct 18, 2007)

picasa is free and does the job


----------



## ann (Oct 18, 2007)

nikon has free software for converting raw files.  check their website.


----------

